# Radiação Solar em Portugal



## Ahorta (8 Jan 2010 às 19:56)

Olá a todos,

Gostaria que me indicassem/recomendassem informações e bibliografia sobre a variação da radiação global média em Portugal ao longo de um ano, para um trabalho que me encontro a realizar.

Obrigado pela atenção.

Cumprimentos,

Ahorta


----------

